# Tainos el rey del Mundo



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you ever smoke Tainos of rey del mundo? You tolk always about very famos cuban cigars like cohiba,partagàs D4 ,bolivar exc....But there are many others fantastic cigars.The tainos is a great churchill sweet,very good balanced with salty ,floreal.Has a fantastic evolution, caratteristic very important in cuban cigars and big armony.
Many persons compare the taino of el rey del mundo with Dom perignon of Davidoff(cuban) I think is better than dom perignon.

You look much the all famos but in the Vitolario cubano there are many brand and size very very good.Not famos but much better than much cigars more famos.

I think that for to be a complete smoker ,must smoke much and different brand and size.Obviosly somebody has a prediliction for a brand or for a size ,but the important is not smoke always the same.Try ,try and try always.

habanaman


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very good and informative review Amigo!*

Salud!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I smoked one while watching Villanova beat Uconn this week. I forget who gifted it to me but it was the best large format Habano I have ever smoked. I rarely smoke large cigars though


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice. I recently found a couple boxes of .... 98's. Tried one the other day. Very nice. Milder than most but has that nuanced flavor that "Requires a well educated palate to appreciate". I don't have one but liked the cigar all the same.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

habanaman

i smoke only 1 or 2 churchills a year...only churchills i keep a box of are erdm tainos...can only be described as very exotic tasting...a first class cigar.

derrek


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

dvickery said:


> habanaman
> 
> i smoke only 1 or 2 churchills a year...only churchills i keep a box of are erdm tainos...can only be described as very exotic tasting...a first class cigar.
> 
> derrek


I am agree with you 100% ! FIRST CLASS!!

habanaman


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you they have the same blend as ERDM Choix Supreme? Because the last box of Choix was not very good. I know it has to do with age and year but just wondering if it's the same blend.

Just as a side note, i don't really care but, Habanaman, if you go to goolge.com and get their IE toolbar, free, it has spell check, then you could spell check your posts, honestly I don't care doesn't bother me but it may for some. Hell inglish is my frst language and I stil use it.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

My friend gave me one to smoke on my Bday. Mild and Flavorful..I read in MRN that with 20yrs of age it is comparable to Davi Dom Per.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Cartierusm said:


> Do you they have the same blend as ERDM Choix Supreme? Because the last box of Choix was not very good. I know it has to do with age and year but just wondering if it's the same blend.
> 
> Just as a side note, i don't really care but, Habanaman, if you go to goolge.com and get their IE toolbar, free, it has spell check, then you could spell check your posts, honestly I don't care doesn't bother me but it may for some. Hell inglish is my frst language and I stil use it.


Ok i will go to google !

habanaman


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I have one sitting and waiting. Have eyed it a few times, but I too do not smoke many churchills, and I knew more about the others in my humi. Guess this one is going to have to burn soon. Darned if there isn't one more cigar I'll want to buy!?!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Another one on my to try list !


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

To paraphrase MRN, the packaging of the cigar tells you that special care goes into the ERDM Taino. Gotta give this one a try...and like Klugs has said, they can be found with age, which is always a good thing with larger cigars.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

A very nice churhill, but my box is relatively young. Not bad with only a few years, but hardly mind blowing. I'll keep my eye out for some with more age.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't had a whole lot of these but, to my limited tastes, they seem to be a rather unique--or at least special--cigar. Very complex, yet somehow understated--classy. I think I need to get some more


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I't a finesse cigar to me that you really have to concentrate to catch all of the subtle falvors. I bit too refined and mild for my tastes. Not a bad cigar, but lots of other Churchills I'd rather smoke. I have never had one with more than 5 years age. Maybe I'd like an aged one better?


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I't a finesse cigar to me that you really have to concentrate to catch all of the subtle falvors. I bit too refined and mild for my tastes. Not a bad cigar, but lots of other Churchills I'd rather smoke. I have never had one with more than 5 years age. Maybe I'd like an aged one better?


I think that 5/7 years is the best .Much more years i don't think is a good for this cigar.

habanaman


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

I would say 5 years is about max, but it may be that I just can't wait any longer than that.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

one of the best cigars I have smoked in recent years was a 20 y/o ERDM Taino. A lot of smokers who try this cigar while still relatively young often write this cigar off as being "too mild".........I know, I was one of them. But this 20 y/o example changed my opinion of these, and I am actively searching out vintage Tainos. This cigar was extremely flavorful and well balanced.

Right now I have a box from 1997. After trying the vintage Taino, this box is staying closed for a long time!


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

Cant say much that hasnt been said already.

But I will add that the 1997's, 1998's and 1999's I've had have all been great cigars.... I highly recommend them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Very nice. I recently found a couple boxes of .... 98's.


 Imagine that.....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> one of the best cigars I have smoked in recent years was a 20 y/o ERDM Taino. A lot of smokers who try this cigar while still relatively young often write this cigar off as being "too mild".........I know, I was one of them. But this 20 y/o example changed my opinion of these, and I am actively searching out vintage Tainos. This cigar was extremely flavorful and well balanced.
> 
> Right now I have a box from 1997. After trying the vintage Taino, this box is staying closed for a long time!


I read in MRN's book that the 25 year old ones were better than a Dom Per. I wondered if this was true or one of his strange opinions. Sounds like he's right, I know you have educated taste buds. Some of his comments are really strange. Not to get too far off topic, but do you think the Esplendidos is stronger than the robusto? To me the Esplendidos is more of a finesse stick. I have 97's and 94's of both.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Add another to the long list of "gotta get"


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> .........I know, I was one of them. But this 20 y/o example changed my opinion of these, and I am actively searching out vintage Tainos......


That's why I can't find any of them musty old Tainos! Between you and habanaman I guess the world supply would dry up soon!  I think we should keep on talking about Partagas D4, Cohiba and other popular cigars. Everytime one of the less popular ones gets a nod by a FOG, they become harder to find! and,,


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have a box from 2003 that I am allowing to continue to rest.
Smoked a couple to try them out and found them interesting.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I read in MRN's book that the 25 year old ones were better than a Dom Per. I wondered if this was true or one of his strange opinions. Sounds like he's right, I know you have educated taste buds. Some of his comments are really strange. Not to get too far off topic, but do you think the Esplendidos is stronger than the robusto? To me the Esplendidos is more of a finesse stick. I have 97's and 94's of both.


In this case i am not agree with Men ron Nee .this cigars is fantastic afterl only 5 uears.After 25 years is died!!! Very different!!!!!!

habanaman


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one habanaman.........very old Tainos when stored properly are excellent cigars with several decades on them.
The oldest I have smoked was from the mid-eighties and it was excellent. I have many friends who have been smoking for many years who have 25/30 y/o Tainos in their collection and they say these are some of their most highly regarded cigars.....and continue to be very flavorful.

As far as being better than a DP, well to me it's still a matter of apples and oranges............


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one habanaman.........very old Tainos when stored properly are excellent cigars with several decades on them.
> The oldest I have smoked was from the mid-eighties and it was excellent. I have many friends who have been smoking for many years who have 25/30 y/o Tainos in their collection and they say these are some of their most highly regarded cigars.....and continue to be very flavorful.
> 
> As far as being better than a DP, well to me it's still a matter of apples and oranges............


I am sorry i respect your think,but i dont think that a Tainos can stay 20 years and be fantastic!! Because the blend is not a blend of partagas or bolivar but much more light! I learned and also my teacher cuban said to me that more the blend is strong and more time can aging,more light the time can't so long.

I beleave that many of your friends smoke Davidoff cuban and say that are fantastic!!! Weel i have smoked 100 cuban davidoff for exsample and i find good just 10 of these.

This old smokers live a historical memory..nothing more ....When i smoke a Davidoff dom perignon or every other cuban Dunhill o Davidoff i think to smoke the best ,but not really because the cigar is the best but only because i am smoking a piece of history there are some psicologicol components that we can't control...
My be in 1980 it was really the best!
So now is like a fashion to say that a cigars is good only if 10/15/20 years aging....My friend.... i ask you.You really think that each cigars after 20 years is fantastic ,incredible,marvallious.......

I am not agree with Men ron nee about the aging absolutely!!! I think that a cigar of 5 to 10/15 years MAX is the best but depend of the brand and shape ,but after 15 years STOP.Many big old smoker exchange the armony or balance ,when a cigar is died .Pay attention.A cigar monotaste,monoflavor is not good and a cigars of 25 years o 20 years IS SO!!

i remember than 8 years ago i buy in england a box of Enry clay pre- embargo 70 years aging i smoke some of this with a friend.Well at the end i was happy, excited because i have smoked a piece of history and i remember that i have said Good cigar.After 1 week i smoke again one Enry clay fnish the eufory i have said " i am smoking a piece of history but is orrible"

With friendly

habanaman


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I have two boxes ageing. I have never had one.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I agree with you that not every vintage/ rare cigar is good. For every one great cigar that I have smoked, there was a good percentage that were not so good, or have past their prime. But I do not suscribe to the notion that in order for a cigar to become a great vintage cigar, it has to be strong to begin with, and the ERDM Tainos is a good example. Another great example of this is the Sir Winston. When smoked young, they can be mild and and not too exciting. But at 25 years old, the flavor and complexity is incredible!

I have enough experience with rare/vintage cigars for my opinion not to become "jaded" because of the cost, age, or rarity. And my experience with Davidoffs, Dunhills, Don Candidos, La Flor de Puntos, ect. is quite extensive, along with my collection. So I am not speaking of experience with just one cigar tasting, or by echoing another's opinion. There are quite a few aficionados here in the U.S. that are not neophytes to rare/vintage cigars.

But I can assure you, that I have MANY cigars in my collection that are 20/25/30 years old that are "marvelous" as you put it, and have many friends that would agree with me.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I agree with you that not every vintage/ rare cigar is good. For every one great cigar that I have smoked, there was a good percentage that were not so good, or have past their prime. But I do not suscribe to the notion that in order for a cigar to become a great vintage cigar, it has to be strong to begin with, and the ERDM Tainos is a good example. Another great example of this is the Sir Winston. When smoked young, they can be mild and and not too exciting. But at 25 years old, the flavor and complexity is incredible!
> 
> I have enough experience with rare/vintage cigars for my opinion not to become "jaded" because of the cost, age, or rarity. And my experience with Davidoffs, Dunhills, Don Candidos, La Flor de Puntos, ect. is quite extensive, along with my collection. So I am not speaking of experience with just one cigar tasting, or by echoing another's opinion. There are quite a few aficionados here in the U.S. that are not neophytes to rare/vintage cigars.
> 
> But I can assure you, that I have MANY cigars in my collection that are 20/25/30 years old that are "marvelous" as you put it, and have many friends that would agree with me.


Sorry but you can't compare the Sir winston with Tainos ...... Are very different blend ,brand,each is different just the shape is the same.Two fantastic cigars but Sir winston you can aging also 10 year and is good,incoutransy tainos no,because is more light .
I know that many persons think that a cigars after 25 years is fantastic ,but i am sorry i am not agree with that guys...

But no problem ....everyone must smoke what he think is better for him! Are you agree?

I think is very important for each readers of this forum exspert,neafita,o amatour read this discussion for look two points of wiew very different!!

this is culture !

habanaman


----------



## habanero (Feb 15, 2006)

habanaman said:


> this is culture !


This is indeed CIGAR culture.

I am pleased that two of the most respected cigar smokers for me, habanaman and Bruce, have started this "debate". Very interesting and informative, despite their different views.

Personally, I favour Bruce's theory in that some cigars when well  kept can age superbly, much more than 10-15 years.

Please continue your discussions.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have no expereince with aged Tainos. I do believe there are plenty of cigars that are still very good at much more than 15 years though. I don't have enough vintage experience to know if cigars that take decades to peak are the norm or exception. I've enjoyed every Davidoff I've smoked. Glad I had the opportunity to try cigars that aren't going to be around forever. For the most part I don't feel like they were worth the money. The rarity of the cigars is making the prices rediculous, unless you were smart enough to stock up. Close to 100.00 now for a Davidoff #1 is crazy. Bought a box several years ago for around 50 ea. At that price it was worth it for me personally. One of my favorite mature smokes right now is V.R. Famosos from 1998. It cost me around 10.00. Smoking one Davidoff #1 is not better than smoking 10 98 Famosos. Of course if money is no concern at all.....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I have a box from 2003 that I am allowing to continue to rest.
> Smoked a couple to try them out and found them interesting.


I wonder if the one you gave me when you were in Houston was from this box? I'm finally getting to smoke it tonight and I'm looking forward to it immensely. Thanks again and I'll do my best to do it justice!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Interesting cigar.
One that I will get again.
I love the PC's and the Choix's so why not the Tainos.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Interesting cigar.
> One that I will get again.
> I love the PC's and the Choix's so why not the Tainos.


Shhhh I think there is still a 98 PC in the box pass. They are smoking great.

The tainos was indeed very interesting. Coffee, chocolate, and a hint of liquorice? A very tasty smoke.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I've always heard great things about this one.... you've pushed me over the edge. Thanks alot!! :cb


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

The ERDM Tainos is one of my favorite Cigars, can't understand why they have discontinued them. I know they will still be available for some time, but eventually they will be tough to get.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I like habanaman's style. I've been acquiring quite a bit lately, and for the most part, I've stayed away from the most popular vitolas, with the exception of a few standards. There are so many great cigars coming out of Havana right now, and a lot of them can be had for a great price. I found my beloved Chicos, not because of a reccommendation or a review but because I hadn't heard much about them and figured I'd give them a shot.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, "go out on a limb, dammit!!"


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

My last ERDM Taino was from 2001. It was a winner.


----------

